# Braque Francais



## krawlin5 (Mar 26, 2017)

Does anyone know of a Braque Francais in Ga or does anyone hunt with one?


----------



## OEB0630 (Mar 27, 2017)

I have not seen one in GA for a couple of years.  However, I hunt with a lot of them each year in SD.  A good friend of mine is a breeder and importer; makes annual trips to France for his kennel. 

Anything in particular you are wanting to know?


----------



## krawlin5 (Mar 28, 2017)

looking for a first hunting dog just trying to talk to someone the experience with one how hard to train good family dog those kind of questions.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Mar 29, 2017)

I worked with one through obedience and FF. To me he acted exaclty like my GSP hyper. borderline crazy but very responsive.


----------



## krawlin5 (Mar 29, 2017)

So I might as well get a GSP then?


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Mar 29, 2017)

To me its just a small GSP.... My current GSP has held 44lbs for 2-3 months now so you could say i have a braque. haha


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Mar 29, 2017)

on that same note a braque d'auvegne looks just about the same but they are predominantly black/ white instead of liver


----------



## OEB0630 (Apr 16, 2017)

Pretty much the same hyper-activity level as a GSP; which it too hyper for me, that is why I have bearded dogs!  

I would say the one benefit, is there is a more strict breeding program in place vs the GSP - so, for the most part you know you will be getting a pup with all the natural ability.   

One downside to a BF over a GSP, although they are classified as a versatile breed, they are not as inclined to work in the water.


----------

